# HS Res Oversees



## Donut (17 Aug 2005)

Howdy all.

I'm just looking for an update on the HS staffing for the upcoming roto's to A'Stan.

As I look at my next year ahead, I was wondering what the situation with that is currently.

I know they were looking for select HS res to augment the pending rotos (whatever numbering system they're using now) to Kandahar, and I was approached before about this by some HS brass, so they were looking for medics about 4 months ago, but I'm out of the loop somewhat these days.

Anyone have any insight into this?  I'll be dropping by my old office later in the week to discuss it with the HCC CWO, but I was just hoping to hear if the positions have all been filled into the indefinite future, or if there's still a demand for someone with my skill sets.

Thanks for any info you may have.

DF


----------



## Armymedic (17 Aug 2005)

Don't hold your breath.

1 Cdn Fd Hosp might deploy as early as Feb for 12-18 months, other then that, it is HSS support based out of the brigade Fd Ambs. There was one Res Cpl Med Tech on Roto 3 (of about 45 med tech positions).


----------



## Donut (17 Aug 2005)

Oh, not holding my breath (or even getting in line at this point), just wondering how they resolved the projected shortfall.  Change the orbat or knit more medics?    ;D

DF


----------



## Armymedic (17 Aug 2005)

They have hired several Grandmothers from the maritime and prairie provinces and sent them to Borden with a whole wack of CADDPAT yarn...

I am not sure what they are planning


----------



## Donut (18 Aug 2005)

LMAO

So long as the training system doesn't drop any stitches...


Knit one, pearl one, right?


----------



## Lima_Oscar (18 Aug 2005)

May be they are looking into cloning technology?


----------



## PRL ER NO (21 Aug 2005)

Parmed Tech,

I am the only Reservist with HSS Coy on ROTO 4.  I am a Nursing Officer, the issue I see with the deployment of Reserve Med Tech's is the level of training and hands on skill. The med tech with me are highly trained and skilled, not to say you are not, it is just that they have been working up for this for most of the year.  And beside that, hang fire of plans for ROTO 5, we have been on the ground for 2 weeks and have hear about a dozen rumors about the needs for the next ROTO.


----------



## Armymedic (21 Aug 2005)

PRL ER NO said:
			
		

> I am a Nursing Officer, the issue I see with the deployment of Reserve Med Tech's is the level of training and hands on skill. The med tech with me are highly trained and skilled, not to say you are not, it is just that they have been working up for this for most of the year.



Do you mean working at the UMS, being deployed with the DART to Sri Lanka, or just returning from tours in Afghanistan or Bosnia 18 months ago...as working up for this tour?

I think you can probably count the medics on Roto 4 who have never been overseas somewhere before on one hand. (me, 3 tours in 4 yrs, and I'm not alone)

Or it could just be that the medics from 2 Fd Amb are the best in the Army....

I think a experienced Cpl/MCpl who does 3-6 months of OJT in a UMS before workup training could do the job just fine. Particularly in Evac on the Bisons where experience as a civ paramedic would have definite advantages.


----------



## medicineman (22 Aug 2005)

This matter was brought up at the last Group Ops Conference I was at in Feb - they were looking at trying to get Bison training for the Reserve techs so they could at least deploy as Bison Amb drivers.  We have another coming up in early Sept and I'm sure this will come up again, since 4 Group is having to get ready for 2 1/2 task forces over the next year or two.  Who knows - perhaps it'll come to fruition.

MM


----------



## Armymedic (22 Aug 2005)

medicineman said:
			
		

> since 4 Group is having to get ready for 2 1/2 task forces over the next year or two.



4 Group...and who exactly is that?


----------



## medicineman (22 Aug 2005)

4 Group = 4 Health Services Group.  Conglomeration of Med Assets to SQFT and LFAA - 41 and 42 Clinics in St Jean and Gagetown respectively (includes UMS's from 2 RCR, 4 AD and 4 ESR), 51, 52, 55 and 5 Fd Ambs in Quebec, 33 and 35 Fd Ambs in Nova Scotia and a small det in Halifax with LFAAHQ.  With the new Army restructuring, there is supposed to be a new role, that of being Med HQ for all Land Force Medical Units.  Still awaiting clarification on that one, as I've heard also that they may be strictly looking after deployed units.  Watch and shoot.

MM


----------



## Gunner98 (23 Aug 2005)

I think this statement is said TIC - "Or it could just be that the medics from 2 Fd Amb are the best in the Army..." -* not only 2 Fd Amb has had this type of experience but let's face it not all pers, even those from 2 Fd Amb, have sought out the same opportunities as you and succeeded.*

"And beside that, hang fire of plans for ROTO 5, we have been on the ground for 2 weeks and have hear about a dozen rumors about the needs for the next ROTO."  *Let's wait for the multi-national conf in Ottawa that will unfold this week - rumors are a waste of breath at this point.*


----------

